# John Deere 724D governor linkage



## PowderKing (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi folks.

After sitting all summer, the carb on my 724D was gummed up so I replaced it with a new one off Amazon. The snowblower worked great for a few minutes until the_ tiny_ linkage between the governor and the throttle fell off. See red line in photo below.

I'm not sure what the part number is, or where to source a replacement. I'm willing to bend up something from heavy gauge wire if necessary, but I'd prefer an OEM replacement.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome to SBF PowderKing!

That is called the throttle link. It is easily found anywhere, mower shop, Amazon, eBay, online mower and is standard for all 8, 9, 10hp Tecumseh.

You need the model of the Tecumseh engine which is found either on a sticker on the side or on top of the flywheel housing.


----------



## kimkats (Dec 27, 2021)

Hello - I'm brand new here, and I have the same snowblower, and it conked out on my last winter. I didn't get it worked on over the summer (and I know I should have, but I was just widowed, and it wasn't at the top of my list) It was running for a while last winter, but surging badly and I had to have the choke all the way open for it to run at all and then it just quit.It wont' start even though it has an electric starter on it; can't pull start it either. It turns over but won't "catch" if you know what I mean. DH was a mechanic so he'd have been able to fix it in a trice, but I'm not sure what to do. I really do suspect it's the carb (seems like it always is the carb with a small engine) and I have enough skills to replace it (thanks to the insistence of DH) but I am not sure of the proper position of the throttle link like in the picture above. Not sure what hole the linkage pin goes into. My idiot son in law tinkered with it, and I doubt he was smart enough to pay attention to that.

Also - finding an OEM replacement is kinda tough - I've found a bunch that claim they will work, but a lot of them lack the little spring loaded drain - does that matter? And if someone has a link to a carb that does work, would you be kind enough to link it for me?
Many thanks for any advice you can give me. If it's more complicated than replacing the carb, it's gonna have to go in for service, and that'll be fun trying to load that thing into the truck to take it in, but it's gonna have to be done.

Thank you again, and sorry for the long winded post - didn't realize I'd gone on so long. 🤨

Kim


----------



## kimkats (Dec 27, 2021)

Let me correct something I said - the choke didn't have to be full open but I couldn't close it to "normal" running position either, but the throttle did have to be basically in the starting position for it to run, before it just quit altogether. Sorry - I got to thinking about it and realized what I said wasn't quite accurate.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Spring loaded drain not needed, convenient until they start to leak.










It likely just needs to be cleaned (note the tiny hole on the edge of the bowl nut threads,red box), but here are some other items you asked about.

Look for a replacement carb for
*TEC-640058 - Tecumseh Carburetor 


























*


----------



## kimkats417 (Jan 10, 2022)

It worked!!! I cleaned out the little holes and it fired right up!! I'm so stoked, I'm _almost_ hoping for snow... Almost.... Thank you so much! you saved me a bunch of $$ and a lot of hassle trying to load that sucker into the back of my truck.. Thank you thank you!!


----------



## kimkats417 (Jan 10, 2022)

One more question/problem... I used my snowblower last weekend and it did great! Little bit of surging, but it seemed to go away as I used it. But when I put it back in the garage and the residual snow melted off, I saw that there seems to be a zerc fitting or a bolt or something missing on the axle. Took a pic of it:









What is supposed to go in here. As I face the snowblower, this is the left side of it, if that helps at all. Don't think there should be an open hole there for snow and dirt to get in, but don't know what's missing! Help? Thank you!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

You are missing a shear bolt, or it has sheared and part of it is still in there. Can you spin the auger rake by hand, if so spin it until the hole in the auger shaft appears.
Try pushing a punch through the hole to see if it is still in there, pound it out and replace with a proper shear bolt for that machine.

I suspect it is sheared in there, as you would have noticed an issue blowing snow, as only one rake would have been turning, unless the rake is rust welded to the auger shaft.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Correct as Ziggy mentioned, you broke a shear bolt .... Before you put the new one back in, grease those fittings and make sure it spins freely .... pull the shear bolt from the other side and do the same. the shear bolt holes should be in the same direction on each side, i.e. if you can't tell where the hole on one side is, just look over to the other side and line it up the same ... as mentioned, you may need to use a punch, and tap out the remaining broke shear pin/bolt. 

Nice machine, I can tell by the photo it has very little use and well taken care of.


----------



## kimkats417 (Jan 10, 2022)

Oneacer said:


> Correct as Ziggy mentioned, you broke a shear bolt .... Before you put the new one back in, grease those fittings and make sure it spins freely .... pull the shear bolt from the other side and do the same. the shear bolt holes should be in the same direction on each side, i.e. if you can't tell where the hole on one side is, just look over to the other side and line it up the same ... as mentioned, you may need to use a punch, and tap out the remaining broke shear pin/bolt.
> 
> Nice machine, I can tell by the photo it has very little use and well taken care of.


Thank you - I kinda thought it might be where a shear bolt went, but wasn't sure. It hasn't had a lot of use, and I've always tried to take care of it as best I can. The shear bolt I think is totally gone, and I can spin the rake freely but it blew snow like a champ, so I wonder if it broke when I was almost done... Do you know what size shear bolt it takes? I'll stop on the way home from work and get one... There are probably some laying around here, but heaven only knows were they are!  Easier to just get one. 

thank you all again - I very much appreciate your help!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

According to what I see, the 724D has a shear bolt of 1/4 x 1 7/16 .....


----------



## kimkats417 (Jan 10, 2022)

Perfect! thank you very much - will get some ordered today. Doesn't look we'll have any snow for the new 10 days or so, so shouldn't be a problem waiting for them! Many thanks again! 🙏


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

is the shaft of the bolt still in there? if so, you'll need to line the hole up with the shaft and use a punch and hammer to hammer the shaft out. You can watch some youtube videos on how to do it.


----------



## kimkats417 (Jan 10, 2022)

Lol - Not anymore it isn't!! Had to stick a couple of cotton swabs in the hole and rotate the shaft to clean away the grease to find the shaft of the bolt, but once that was cleaned out of the way, I just turned til I found the bolt, and a few whacks with a hammer and punch - and Voila!! I left the punch in there to keep everything lined up b/c I ordered some shear bolts that aren't here yet, so rather than fiddle with it all over again, just left it lined up.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That machine looks brand new! .... nice job ..


----------



## kimkats417 (Jan 10, 2022)

Thanks - I've tried to take good care of it, and it hasn't had a lot of use, but it's sooooo nice to have when you need it.


----------

